# Bolt FCC embargo expired (OTA Box shown)



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

When Tivo submitted the Bolt to the FCC for approval, some of the items (such as internal photos) were under embargo for 6 months.

The embargo expired today, and the photos evidently show the OTA-only box. The box shown has a gray side flap and the instruction text refers to the "Tivo Bold Aereo Edition" (misspelling intentional.)

https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...d=0b9Pz2J/zjtw+o6ts0dVmQ==&fcc_id=TGN-TCD8495


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Who said it couldn't get any uglier?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Hmm. Seems like the website graphics that leaked from TiVo's staging site back in -- what? -- September showed the Aereo Edition as being white and black rather than white and gray as shown in the photos. Either way, yeah, uglier than the regular Bolt.

I wonder what the hold-up is in releasing this OTA-only Bolt? The cord cutter market seems like it could be a real growth area for TiVo. How long are they going to go without a lower-cost product (that doesn't have to support the licensing costs of CableCard) for the OTA-only market?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If they are running with the Aereo branding, the WAG is that they're waiting for out-of-home streaming to be ready.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> If they are running with the Aereo branding, the WAG is that they're waiting for out-of-home streaming to be ready.


Yeah, that's certainly possible. Another WAG is they're waiting on the HBO Now app to be ready before releasing it. (Not that there's any solid reason to believe that app is in development for TiVo but TiVo CEO has gone on record saying they hope to get it and it's the biggest standalone streaming app still missing from TiVo.)


----------

